# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  në kërkim te nje plazhe të qetë ne rrethine e Durrësit?

## kallajxhi

Mirëdita të gjitheve,

Si çdo pushime veror, do te shkoj ne bregdetin shqipatre me familje, rreth 10 ditë. Cdo vite po shkoje ne plazhen e Durresit, po shum zhurm, kallaballek në plazhe, pastëritija jo fortë në nivel ne plazhe për shkakë te numrit te madhë te pushuesit, dhe shumë ndërtmie etj...
A keni mundësi mo me këshillu nje plazhë ne veri ose ne jug të Durresit ma te qetë, ma natyrore, autentike do te thojsha, larg tolloviës të Durrësit?
Për banim, nuk ka fare problem, edhe akomodim tek qytetare ose ne hotel.

Ju Falemenderit.

Avnija.

----------


## 2043

> Mirëdita të gjitheve,
> 
> Si çdo pushime veror, do te shkoj ne bregdetin shqipatre me familje, rreth 10 ditë. Cdo vite po shkoje ne plazhen e Durresit, po shum zhurm, kallaballek në plazhe, pastëritija jo fortë në nivel ne plazhe për shkakë te numrit te madhë te pushuesit, dhe shumë ndërtmie etj...
> A keni mundësi mo me këshillu nje plazhë ne veri ose ne jug të Durresit ma te qetë, ma natyrore, autentike do te thojsha, larg tolloviës të Durrësit?
> Për banim, nuk ka fare problem, edhe akomodim tek qytetare ose ne hotel.
> 
> Ju Falemenderit.
> 
> Avnija.


me kontakto me mp te te shpjegoj.

----------


## YPSILONI

Ne durres eshte ber si ceceni,njerzit jan ber si kafshet nuk kan kultur fare,sa u ktheva qe andej,mir kalohet ne Sarand,Dhermi dhe ne Divjak se nuk ka kaballallek..

----------


## kallajxhi

M'falsh o Ypsilon, e pate fjalen ne fund për Divjakën, a e ki fjalen për Divjakën në rrethinë e Lushjnës? Nese po, a ka dikush informata për banim në Divjak? 

Ju Falemenderit,

Avnija

----------


## Alma07

Kam 4vjet qe mungoj nga plazhi im ku jam rritur DIVJAKA.......

----------


## kallajxhi

O Alma, jam nga Kosova, a ke ,daj i,formata ma te hollesishëm për Didjaken, sidomos për banim.

Të flm.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une jam nga Divjaka.Eshte nje nga vendet me plazhin me te bukur ne SHqiperi.Ka nje pyll qe nuk ka te paguar.Sidomos per njerezit qe vijne nga qytetet e medha dmth qe kane smog.Atje te hapen mushkrite.Eshte fantastik.Per tjera hollesira me kontakto ne mp...Klm.

----------


## Brari

avni kallajxhia..

ne durres  i del kallaji kazanit.. aq zheg asht or shoq..
shum kosovare aty shkojn me shpraz xhepat..
pare te madhe kishit pa pas or shoqa pi kosoves..
sikur ju kish pas dhan tita.. nga nji gershan  per shpi me pre pare..

ai qe e ka paren me djers nuk shkon  ne plazhin e durrsit te sotshem.. sepse asht si me i djeg paret ne furre.. sepse njeriu digjet aty pi zhegut.. pislleekut.. zallamahise  e tymrave .. plus deti e rana ose zalli jan qelbur ..pi berllogit..

provo velipojen ose divjaken..

velipoja eshte  ne qarkun e shkodres e divjaka ne qarkun e lushnjes..
por nga kallashi e banditi nuik te garanton kerkush.. kudo ne shqiperi..

sot e kishin vra njerin ne vlore..

thon se jan ba do pllazha dhe ne afersi te kavajes.. me emra si kryvidh e krymedhenj..

pyt i her..

xfili e njeh divjaken..

bukur fare do ish ne radhim..po sdi a ka vende me fjet..

ne afersi te sukthit te durrsit eshte nje zone qe i thone.. rrushkull e hamalle.. 
dhe aty eshte bukur..

mir bane qe hape temen se poplli  te ndihmon.. 
me te pytme gjen stamollen..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Eshte dhe Golemi.Po sdi te them se nuk kam qene.Nuk me ka rene rasti.Ketu ne divjake qe jam une eshte shume bukur...KLM..

----------


## Jack Watson

> Une jam nga Divjaka.Eshte nje nga vendet me plazhin me te bukur ne SHqiperi.Ka nje pyll qe nuk ka te paguar.Sidomos per njerezit qe vijne nga qytetet e medha dmth qe kane smog.Atje te hapen mushkrite.Eshte fantastik.Per tjera hollesira me kontakto ne mp...Klm.


Po me mushkonjat si jeni? Apo tani verës ikin me pushime?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Po me mushkonjat si jeni? Apo tani verës ikin me pushime?


NUk ka te them te drejten.Nuk tallem...

----------


## kallajxhi

O flm o Brari për pergjigje, qe na bane te qeshur pak ora vella.
O te lumte goja për Titon, por errdhe Milloshi pas ti dhe si thani ju, naj grabite jo Lekët, po Dinaret ne atë kohë!!!

O Brari jam me dy prindër të moshuar që vuajm ndaj rhymatismet dhe frymarjës, dhe vjet isha ne Durrës plazhe, po shumë tollovi, zhurme etj..., dhe e di qe Shqipëria, sidmos ne rrethinë të Durrësit plazha ma te qeta, ma natyrore te themë, dhe për këtë kerkoj ndihmën e juaj.

Avnija.

----------


## Jack Watson

> O flm o Brari për pergjigje, qe na bane te qeshur pak ora vella.
> O te lumte goja për Titon, por errdhe Milloshi pas ti dhe si thani ju, naj grabite jo Lekët, po Dinaret ne atë kohë!!!
> 
> O Brari jam me dy prindër të moshuar që vuajm ndaj rhymatismet dhe frymarjës, dhe vjet isha ne Durrës plazhe, po shumë tollovi, zhurme etj..., dhe e di qe Shqipëria, sidmos ne rrethinë të Durrësit plazha ma te qeta, ma natyrore te themë, dhe për këtë kerkoj ndihmën e juaj.
> 
> Avnija.


Provo edhe Velipojën. Rruga është e mirë, ka nja dy vjet që është rregulluar. Rërë e pastër, deti po ashtu. Kuptohet, pak zhurmë mund të ketë, po jo aq sa në Durrës. (Mgjth mund të marrësh një dhomë larg qendrës me zhurmë).

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Edhe Vlore;Dhermi...

----------


## Coca-Cola

> Une jam nga Divjaka.Eshte nje nga vendet me plazhin me te bukur ne SHqiperi.Ka nje pyll qe nuk ka te paguar.Sidomos per njerezit qe vijne nga qytetet e medha dmth qe kane smog.Atje te hapen mushkrite.Eshte fantastik.Per tjera hollesira me kontakto ne mp...Klm.


Si shkojne cmimet e vendosjes ketu ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Si shkojne cmimet e vendosjes ketu ?


Fol shqip...

----------


## Alma07

> O Alma, jam nga Kosova, a ke ,daj i,formata ma te hollesishëm për Didjaken, sidomos për banim.
> 
> Të flm.


Te them te drejen nuk e di se a gjen vende a jo ne hotelin e pushimeve te divjakes une vetem ate njoh se kur isha vajze kisha mamin qe me punonte atje,e tani eshte privat dihet
Kurse per banime me qira nuk di kam shume 4 vjet qe nuk shkoj me pushime atje.. ju uroj pushime te mbara e ma pershendesni Divjaken n q s vendosni ti kaloni atje....

----------


## Coca-Cola

> Fol shqip...


VetVendosje ore vlla

----------


## Jack Watson

> Fol shqip...


Mos e dhi fare muhabetin  :shkelje syri: . leni kto lloqe.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nuk e mora vesh o ju te dy...Ca do te thote...;

Si shkojne cmimet e vendosjes ketu ?

----------

